# Buddy Needs A New Home! =(



## Megan1216

My Mom has a white/tan kitten "Buddy". She wants to find him a new home because she just doesn't have the time to spend taking care of him and playing with him now. She knows it's the right thing to do, instead of him beign neglected. He's not neutered, his birthday is May 24, 2006. He'll have to be picked up by the person who wants him though. Buddy is free to a good home. If you want pictures/more information, just send me a PM.  Oh, something optional: we'd also like pictures and updates of Buddy if someone takes him from here. :wink: :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby

Is this the Buddy in your signature? How sad  .


----------



## Megan1216

DesnBaby said:


> Is this the Buddy in your signature? How sad  .


 As much as I hate to say it, yes, that is the Buddy in my siggy.  But, I'm not changing the sig 'cause you already had to make it twice. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby

Too bad  . I don't mind doing it again for you though :wink: .


----------



## Nell

Megan, how come you can't just take care of Buddy?


----------



## zippy96444

Nell said:


> Megan, how come you can't just take care of Buddy?


Yes, why can't you?


----------



## Heather102180

That's too bad for Buddy. Honestly, you guys have a lot of pets...how's it that hard to take care of Buddy? 

If I recall, he's an outdoor cat, right? 1) You should have had him fixed by now... 2) To ease your mind, he'd probably be better off in a shelter anyways...it'd be warm. It's very very cold outside in Michigan right now. It'd do him some good to be in a place with shelter.

I'm baffled. For a family that thought about getting a horse a month ago (http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... ight=horse) ...it's hard to believe you can't continue taking care of one of your kitties.


----------



## Megan1216

Heather102180 said:


> That's too bad for Buddy. Honestly, you guys have a lot of pets...how's it that hard to take care of Buddy?
> 
> If I recall, he's an outdoor cat, right? 1) You should have had him fixed by now... 2) To ease your mind, he'd probably be better off in a shelter anyways...it'd be warm. It's very very cold outside in Michigan right now. It'd do him some good to be in a place with shelter.
> 
> I'm baffled. For a family that thought about getting a horse a month ago (http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... ight=horse) ...it's hard to believe you can't continue taking care of one of your kitties.


 Heather, it's not that hard to take care of him, it's not. He's my Mom's cat and she doesn't have the time to play with him and give him the attention he needs. He's not an outside cat.

I'd love to take care of him as mine, but my Mom doesn't want me having too much responsibility to take care of. I have school to worry about, I own Sunny, Zeus (dog), three rabbits, and my Mom thinks that I already have too much to worry about, but I tell her "no, I don't".


----------



## ChevyIIMan

If I was closer I would take him and bring him to a "Real" Baseball Town... :lol: 

Seriously I hop he finds a good home.


----------



## zippy96444

It is not hard to take care of one more cat. How long have you had him? What a shame, he just will not understand! I just can't believe he would be that much burden on you or your mom. I really wish your mom would reconsider this! I would never give up my cat, I love him too much and he is part of my family now. So sad for Buddy!


----------



## Megan1216

I hope you guys know this isn't MY fault/choice. It's my Mom's cat, what am I supposed to do? Say "I don't care, he's staying"? I'm trying to find him a home that's close to ours, so maybe we can visit him occasionally, and that might make things better.



> If I was closer I would take him and bring him to a "Real" Baseball Town...:lol:


 Wow, you live in Detroit now? Maybe my parents and you can do lunch sometime!! :lol:


----------



## Megan1216

I've been talking to my Mom, and she's reconsidering.  Doesn't mean she's keeping him for sure, but she is reconsidering. Progress! Monday, after school, I'm calling some places for Neutering....Even though my Mom hasen't full said she's keeping him. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie

This is your mother's responsibility, if it's her cat. There is a list of no-kill shelters in the Sticky forum, the same ones I recommended last year. There are also lists of stickies in the Feral forum which will help pay for altering " " ".


----------



## DesnBaby

I hope she keeps him, fingers crossed  .


----------



## Stephie

Meaghan I am not sure that your Mum reconsidering whether or not to keep an unneutered cat that you have said she doesn't have time to care for is progress at all. 

Whilst the thought of rehoming Buddy is undoubtedly painful for you, being an animal owner comes with responsibility: financial (neutering, vet visits), emotional, affection and time. 

An unneutered male is bound to get aggressive at times which is probably why he scratched your Mum recently, he is also likely to spray, which upset your Dad when he did it in his vehicle. He is not going to be as affectionate as an altered cat who lives in the house as part of the family. 

The most responsible and kindest thing to do would be to find Buddy a good home where all of his needs can be met. I would recommend you do as Jeanie and others have suggested and contact one of the no kill shelters.


----------



## Megan1216

****UPDATE****

I finally convinced my Mom to let him stay, except, she gave me and my brother ownership of Buddy, after I convinced her it would not be more work for me.  So he's my cat now, but he's also my brothers. Now, next step: calling vets Monday for neutering.


----------



## Heather102180

I hope your mom realizes this cat is still her responsibility since YOU are HER responsibility. She's still going to have to take the cat to the vet when he's sick, etc., buy the food, etc.


----------



## Jocelyn31

Good for you! Good luck with the neutering!


----------



## Stephie

Have you managed to have Buddy neutered yet Meaghan?


----------



## Jeanie

Megan is in the midst of a server and email address change. 

I do hope Buddy has been neutered.


----------



## Heather102180

He's got to be neutered by now. She said they were calling the vets on Monday which was a week and a half ago. Vets get you in pretty quick for such a simple surgery.


----------



## Heather102180

So, we need an update! How's it going with Buddy being your cat now, Meaghan?


----------

